# Need some help with 3,2 v6 engine



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello, 

can anybody help me with some engine problems. 
Phaeton 2002m.12. engine 3,2 v6. 

Problem codes: 

VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N 

Control Module Part Number: 022 906 032 BN 
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0009 
Software Coding: 0000033 
Work Shop Code: WSC 30433 
4 Faults Found: 
18322 - Pressure Sensor for Brake Boost (G294): Implausible Signal 
P1914 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded 
16685 - Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded 
16687 - Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded 

Can someone explain these problems? Sorry if there is some mistakes in writing in english (because I am from Lithuania (if someone know's where it is  ) )


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Toni (?), 

Here's my guess: 

4 Faults Found: 
18322 - Pressure Sensor for Brake Boost (G294): Implausible Signal 
P1914 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Intermittent - possibly the battery is a little old 

16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded 
16685 - Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded 
16687 - Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded 
Possibly the spark plugs or coil pack need attention, or the injection pump is weak, or the injectors are not pulsing properly or need cleaning. 

Does the engine give smoke? In that case it could be a bad sensor driving the injection to the limit. 

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

You should also make sure all the ignition coils have been replaced under the recall. If you have not done so, find a decent dealer near you and get them to see whether the vehicle has had everything replaced that should have been. I have a 3.2 V6 and I have to say that once I had got the car up to date, it has behaved well. The battery advice that Chris gave you is excellent. Just make sure you get the right one. There is plenty of advice on here about which battery to get. 

Best of luck. 
Tim


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for answers. First I try to change the batery. What kind baterys to buy I know. Then i write again


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Check if you have 2 batteries or 1 battery. If it's 2, consider changing the left hand one, looking from the rear of the car. I doubt this will fix the misfire DTCs though. The Right Hand battery is hidden behind the mesh storage compartment cover.

VARTA's list of suitable batteries for different Phaeton models is here. But it doesn't explain about the dual battery functions and it might be a little misleading.

Most people with 4.2, 5.0 and 6.0 cars fit the VARTA G14 battery in the left hand position, which is an AGM (glass mat gel) battery. This survives better, drives the electronics better and doesn't spill when you fit it into the awkward space.

The 3.2 V6 appears to draw less cranking current (from the Right Hand battery) so the Right Hand battery is probably less critical, ie cheaper. But folks often fit two G14s anyway. If you have only 1 battery, then it should probably be the G14.

I hope that helps.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

tonis555 said:


> Hello, can anybody help me with some engine problems.
> 
> VAG-COM Version: Release *311.2-N*


You should begin by getting and using a current version of VAG-COM (VCDS). Version 311.2 is over 10 years old. If you use a current version, it will decode the fault code reference numbers in 'plain language' for you.

You can get the most recent version from the Ross-Tech website.

Michael


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

hello everyone again 

so I changed the battery's, spark plugs and the fuel pressure regulator. How many bar's it have to be? checked all ignition coils looks like all ok. where is coil pack?  

now some times I have this:

3 Faults Found:
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
16685 - Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
16687 - Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected
P0303 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded


and some times this:

8 Faults Found:
16520 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2: Malfunction in Circuit
P0136 - 008 - Implausible Signal
16544 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S2: No Activity
P0160 - 004 - No Signal/Communication
18322 - Pressure Sensor for Brake Boost (G294): Implausible Signal
P1914 - 008 - Implausible Signal
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
16685 - Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
16395 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced)
P0011 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
16398 - Bank 1: Camshaft B (Exhaust): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced)
P0014 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
16687 - Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected
P0303 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

any ideas what to do next?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Toni:

What country are you located in? I am not sure if the warranty program for coil-over-plug replacements was applicable to all countries. Details about the North American warranty program can be found here: VW Program for Replacement of Coil-Over-Plug units. You will probably need to go to a VW dealer to determine if a similar program (often called a 'campaign') is applicable to your car.

The Phaetons do not use a 'coil-pack', they use 'coil-over-plug' devices. There is an explanation of the difference between the two technologies at the post I referenced in the paragraph above.

Michael


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

PanEuropean said:


> Toni:
> 
> What country are you located in? I am not sure if the warranty program for coil-over-plug replacements was applicable to all countries. Details about the North American warranty program can be found here: VW Program for Replacement of Coil-Over-Plug units. You will probably need to go to a VW dealer to determine if a similar program (often called a 'campaign') is applicable to your car.
> 
> ...


Michael,

I am from Lithuania


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Ah, OK. If the recall ('campaign') for the coil-over-plug devices was also effective in Europe, it would have had a different reference number than the documentation provided to the North American owners.

Michael


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> Ah, OK. If the recall ('campaign') for the coil-over-plug devices was also effective in Europe, it would have had a different reference number than the documentation provided to the North American owners.
> Michael


The coil-over exchange program in Europe was probably carried out under the code name 28F5 in May 2011. At least, that is the information which was written on the last page of my service booklet. And I think that a sticker was applied in the spare wheel compartment under the trunk floor with the same information.

As this campaign was carried out free of charge, I suggest that you check whether this was carried out at all. If not, the best way to treat your problem is to contact your nearest VW dealer and make an inquiry about this particular campaign. VW has done everything to reach each owner of cars, covered by this campaign, but may have not been able to trace some owners.

If they carry out this campaign, I suggest that you also have the spark plugs replaced, the condition of the LH battery checked and if the problem still persists after they have carried out the campaign, I'm sure they will be able to sort out the problems as reported by your VCDS.

Willem


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

where is this place in the car? 

http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/vw/PHAE/2002/258/57/3301151/


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Item 1 is the on-board supply control unit J519, which is in the passenger footwell.

Item 13 is the electronics box in the Plenum Chamber, the void between the engine and the firewall.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Ooh does that sound like some water's got in there? Also check how many batteries your car has. I have a 3.2V6 and I can only find evidence of one battery.
Tim


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Item 1 is the on-board supply control unit J519, which is in the passenger footwell.
> 
> Item 13 is the electronics box in the Plenum Chamber, the void between the engine and the firewall.
> 
> ...


thank you Chris. And where is item 25? And is it hard to get to the item 1?


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

arthurgodsake said:


> Ooh does that sound like some water's got in there? Also check how many batteries your car has. I have a 3.2V6 and I can only find evidence of one battery.
> Tim


maybe. I have only 12-13V, when it have to be min 14V. I have two batterys and I put it both new.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> where is item 25?


Item 25 is the Climatronic control unit J255, it's behind the dash panel up from the footwell on the driver's side.

Item 1 is under a panel (4 screws) under the carpet/insulation in the place where the passengers' feet rest.

Michael's post #3 about installing keyless start (search the FAQ for _keyless start_) has some photos about access under a front carpet. I searched other photos but couldn't find anything specific to the passenger side, or about access to the front part of the carpet.

I am sure someone knows the details and will advise.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Paximus said:


> Item 25 is the Climatronic control unit J255, it's behind the dash panel up from the footwell on the driver's side.
> 
> Item 1 is under a panel (4 screws) under the carpet/insulation in the place where the passengers' feet rest.


Here are some pictures to assist you. These are of a North American (LHD) car.

*Central Electrical Controller (Controller 09, J519)*









It is extremely difficult to get access to the Climatronic (HVAC) controller. It is under the dashboard, but very high up, outboard of the steering wheel on the driver side of the car. A great amount of disassembly is required to get at it - the main fuse panel must be removed (loosened). If you need to replace that controller, I think it is essential that you buy a copy of the Phaeton repair manual, because there are about 6 different components that need to be dis-assembled and removed before you can get at it.

*Climatronic (HVAC) Controller (Controller 08, J255)*


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

thank you everyone for answers. next question is where to search reason why voltage is so low?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The running voltage (engine on) on the left hand battery is set by the voltage regulator module in the alternator, assuming the current drawn by the car is not too large at any chosen time.

If the current is too large, the on-board power supply shuts down some 'consumers' (gadgets) until the current is sustainable.

The voltage in the right hand battery is set by the on-board battery charger.

Chris


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

where is that on board charger? and what voltage shows meter in dashboard? both baterrys?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The battery monitoring controller/charger is fitted behind the left battery.

The in-dash voltmeter reading is controlled by the dash insert controller, which makes the gauge read a suitable number. It sets the dial at 14V +/-0.2V if the controller is satisfied with the voltage.

If something irregular is happening, like the alternator is weak or the car is booting up, it makes the dial show the actual voltage of the on-board power supply. The on-board power supply is taken from the left battery.

Chris


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello all,

back to the engine problem's
Now I got this:

Control Module Part Number: 022 906 032 BN 
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0009
Software Coding: 0000033
Work Shop Code: WSC 30433
1 Fault Found:
17818 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80): Short to Plus
P1410 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded


Where is that Purge valve?  maybe some pictures? 

Thanks for your answers in advance


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

A web search seems to indicate that where the N80 is flagged as having a short to positive it means that the lambda sensor is responding as if the N80 is permanently energised, rather than an actual electrical fault.

The N80 Purge Valve in a gasoline/petrol engine car lies between the charcoal fuel vapour canister and the inlet manifold. It is activated periodically to test if the canister is full of vapour and needs purging into the inlet manifold. The lambda sensor(s) register a change if it's full of vapour, so the ECU detects the change.

In most VWs it is in the right wheel housing next to the charcoal canister, but the Phaeton has the canister under the spare wheel. However, I have spent an hour looking for an N80 valve in the P manuals without success. I thought the P used a pump system instead of a purge valve, so the error message is a mystery.

Sorry I can't add any more. Except make sure the fuel filler cap is on and that it doesn't have a damaged seal!

Chris


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Chris :beer:

Someone more opinions


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

maybe someone knows where to get such a scheme only my engine (MY 2003 3,2 V6)?:

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_350.pdf


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

tonis555 said:


> Thanks Chris :beer:
> 
> Someone more opinions


if anyone's interested here the answer:










mine is good. it seems that the problem is somewhere in cables :banghead:


----------



## tonis555 (Sep 18, 2012)

tonis555 said:


> maybe someone knows where to get such a scheme only my engine (MY 2003 3,2 V6)?:
> 
> http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_350.pdf


I already have an answer  (before asking dumb questions use google  )

http://sandbox.enjoybeing.net/veedub/vw_vr6_self_study.pdf


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for finding that document, I looked but failed!

Chris


----------

